

MochiMedia: From game developers to building a scalable business - mace
http://behindtheweb.com/2011/10/20/jameson-hsu-mochi-media-interview/

======
benologist
It's a long interview but it's worth watching. Jameson's an awesome guy and
super smart.

It's kind of funny that I ended up crossing paths with him - in my early 20s
WWDG was one of a handful of companies every aspiring Flash
dev/artist/whatever with a cracked copy of Flash 4 or 5 wanted to be like, in
my late 20s I became a Mochi user when I shifted into game development, and
then in my (very) early 30s he became an angel in my own startup.

~~~
getsat
Jameson is a pimp, and Bob is a genius. MochiWeb is an amazing server.

